# Wheel help....



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

So Im trying to pick a wheel for the summer and Im in the process of getting regula tunings new bodykit on and idk for some reason I like these wheels but I feel like once I have them Ill hate them? Idk any help would be appreciated and go ahead fire away on opinions

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701716


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

better but needs adapters



http://www.oemconcept.com/product_i...ucts_id/270?osCsid=6trfemle90t5son33f05sgti92


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> better but needs adapters
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oemconcept.com/product_i...ucts_id/270?osCsid=6trfemle90t5son33f05sgti92


:thumbdown::thumbdown: thats two thumbs down


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

you don't like the lambo wheels hmm whats the price range?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> you don't like the lambo wheels hmm whats the price range?


not even a little bit i think they will look like major ******* on my car haha.....well as much as i want to spend really haha im working all summer and well i dont have a gf sooooo my car takes the spot haha:heart:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

18" or 19" come on man I need details


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> 18" or 19" come on man I need details


18 and no black i dont want to feel ghetto lol


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

320hpBlackTT said:


> So Im trying to pick a wheel for the summer and Im in the process of getting regula tunings new bodykit on and idk for some reason I like these wheels but I feel like once I have them Ill hate them? Idk any help would be appreciated and go ahead fire away on opinions
> 
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701716


I think they are ok as mesh wheels go. Might be a tad expensive to ship.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

How about now??

http://www.vrwheels.com/ame-fins-gold-p-3553.html


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Try looking on this site:thumbup:
http://www.wagen-wheels.com/


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think they are ok as mesh wheels go. Might be a tad expensive to ship.


already got a quote total would be around 1000-1200 for the wheels and shipping


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> How about now??
> 
> http://www.vrwheels.com/ame-fins-gold-p-3553.html


your terrible at this :sly:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> How about now??
> 
> http://www.vrwheels.com/ame-fins-gold-p-3553.html


Did you just watch fast five? :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Try looking on this site:thumbup:
> http://www.wagen-wheels.com/


James...i love you hahaha 
ok so i really like this wheel although i feel its a bit to generic but i love the lip

https://wagen-wheels.com/products/Wagen_Wheels_Mesh_18-212-32.html


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Any of these strike as goood lookin? I think one of those would looks great with the new kit! :thumbup:

3 piece
and 
1 piece


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Did you just watch fast five? :laugh:


:sly:...........

these and no I just watched THOR.. fast five was last week

http://www.vrwheels.com/zauber-mesh-chrome-p-3635.html


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> James...i love you hahaha
> ok so i really like this wheel although i feel its a bit to generic but i love the lip
> 
> https://wagen-wheels.com/products/Wagen_Wheels_Mesh_18-212-32.html


I like them, but they arent 5x100


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Any of these strike as goood lookin? I think one of those would looks great with the new kit! :thumbup:
> 
> 3 piece
> and
> 1 piece


Man I really Like this stupid ass design haha
http://www.raderwerks.com/product/ag-310-gm


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I like them, but they arent 5x100


thats why they make adapters haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> :sly:...........
> 
> these and no I just watched THOR.. fast five was last week
> 
> http://www.vrwheels.com/zauber-mesh-chrome-p-3635.html


Getting better :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

raders are good:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Man I really Like this stupid ass design haha


x2 

I :heart: *these*. Ill be getting them as soon as I recover from the maintenance/coilovers I just bought :laugh: 
Slightly different, yet the same. but there black. but I wont look ghetto :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

miro wheels are good too:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> x2
> 
> I :heart: *these*. Ill be getting them as soon as I recover from the maintenance/coilovers I just bought :laugh:
> Slightly different, yet the same. but there black. but I wont look ghetto :laugh:


:thumbup:
hahaha nice.....ugh idk what to do hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> miro wheels are good too:thumbup:


F U C K Miro hahahaha had a set on my car when i bought it...hated them :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

nice but everyones rockin them


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> nice but everyones rockin them


looks to much like bimmer wheels


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

hmmm, we're going to have to think outside the box a bit on this one, that body kit demands a fresh design! A lot of nice wheels, but personally not many that I think really compliment the body design. just my $.02 tho! :laugh:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> hmmm, we're going to have to think outside the box a bit on this one, that body kit demands a fresh design! A lot of nice wheels, but personally not many that I think really compliment the body design. just my $.02 tho! :laugh:


exactly which is why im having such a hard time trying to find a damn wheel i need something different and i dont know what the hell to get haha


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*These* keep coming up, but they seem like theyre either a hate it, or love it deal. I think they might?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> *These* keep coming up, but they seem like theyre either a hate it, or love it deal. I think they might?


I like the overall idea...but i like the clean 5 spokes like the enkeis but they only come in black or bronze and thats not good haha these have to much detail on the spokes


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

oh and im trying to stay with 18's since im low as balls haha ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rota's maybe?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Rota's maybe?


I was thinking about them....like I said I can't make up my mind


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think some LM reps would look great on that body kit.:thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think some LM reps would look great on that body kit.:thumbup:


I had lm reps and hated them


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What's your budget? And if you're bodykit 'low' you may want to opt for 19's to get rid of some wheel gas so you can get low without destroying your fresh kit on everything.

Work Meister

/end

(on right)


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Y


Neb said:


> What's your budget? And if you're bodykit 'low' you may want to opt for 19's to get rid of some wheel gas so you can get low without destroying your fresh kit on everything.
> 
> Work Meister
> 
> ...


 I actually really like the wheels on the right but i don't like 19's cuz they look to big on our cars I had some on my last TT and I have coilovers so I can raise it if need be but right now I have absolutely no wheel gap in fact my tires sit up in the wheel wells some  if need be ill raise it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Good thing they come in 18's then!


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> Good thing they come in 18's then!


Link to where I can find those wheels?


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

You sound like your in the dark about wheels or brands. Why not just post up what range your comfortable with, then when people chime in, they'll atleast post up wheels that's in your budget. I've seen low budget to high end wheels posted, and your being real picky about all of them. My conclusion for you is..... Opinions are just opinions, buy what you like. In the end it's you driving it. Don't take it in offense, just my 2cent, gl on your quest :thumbup:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

313TT said:


> You sound like your in the dark about wheels or brands. Why not just post up what range your comfortable with, then when people chime in, they'll atleast post up wheels that's in your budget. I've seen low budget to high end wheels posted, and your being real picky about all of them. My conclusion for you is..... Opinions are just opinions, buy what you like. In the end it's you driving it. Don't take it in offense, just my 2cent, gl on your quest :thumbup:


I dont have a price range and of course im being picky I wamt a wheel that I'm going to like and not hate in a month haha and no offense taken I'm looking for a clean dished 5 spoke design or an interesting mesh that's concave I love some of the axis designs but I only want 18's I'm just trying to see if people can produce something I havent already seen yet


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

313TT said:


> You sound like your in the dark about wheels or brands. Why not just post up what range your comfortable with, then when people chime in, they'll atleast post up wheels that's in your budget. I've seen low budget to high end wheels posted, and your being real picky about all of them. My conclusion for you is..... Opinions are just opinions, buy what you like. In the end it's you driving it. Don't take it in offense, just my 2cent, gl on your quest :thumbup:


In other words ill spend whatever on a set of wheels if I really like them.....I'm limitless if thats possible


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well in that case
CCW
ROTIFORM


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Also SSR makes the same style.

Here.

http://www.vrwheels.com/ssr-p-1142.html


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

MY old wheels, looks like they make them in 19's again :thumbup:


















I'm a wheel whore. Hell I made a trade for some wheels and before I even had them on I sold them, got a set a Twist but were to wide and had them traded out by the next day. So 3 sets of wheels in 2 days :laugh::wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thought they were on the jetta:screwy:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats the 3rd set, first set was some 18's can't remember the brand, 2nd set was twists that were 18 x 11 in the rear - not fitting the Jetta, So 3rd set is the current twists made $200 with the trade. I already want another set for the VW. 

Now the TT had a set of volcanos then the current set cost as much as a BT kit and took 6 months to get


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I swear as the day gets longer i change my mind twice as quick....im just going to make it like the car from back to the future **** it....i dont need wheels :banghead:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

\
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-M...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf2e4cf0f


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-M...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cad249b33


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm going to take all your choices and print them out and tape their pictures to a dart board. Then after you've had a few beers you will be blindfolded. Then you shall choose mwahahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm going to take all your choices and print them out and tape their pictures to a dart board. Then after you've had a few beers you will be blindfolded. Then you shall choose mwahahaha


This is the best idea so far :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.rotiform.com/products_forged_race_tmb.htm

These with colour matched centres in 18x9 front and 18x10.5 rear :heart:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^^ woooo me likie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> This is the best idea so far :thumbup:


Haha let's do it


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate twist styles hahahaha i just suck dont i hahaha and james hell yeah...got some major body kit issues waiting to hear back from regula before i say anything and attempt to trash their name....****ers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> I hate twist styles hahahaha i just suck dont i hahaha and james hell yeah...got some major body kit issues waiting to hear back from regula before i say anything and attempt to trash their name....****ers


Yeah I just saw that on the other thread


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I just saw that on the other thread


My a s s hole is fire engine red right now after all the reaming and brutal pounding this bodykit and car has been giving me......like cartman I too like to be wined and dined when im F U C K E D


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It'll work out..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................eventually


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> It'll work out..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................eventually


yeah eventually as in a damn month from now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> yeah eventually as in a damn month from now


Assuming they can get it to work that is


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Assuming they can get it to work that is


james....positive attitude...thats assuming they cant and i have to run it everywhere and threaten lives in germany.....you know blah blah blah but this thing will be on before june or im going to kill someone


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

well I know you can work with fiberglass or fiberplastic or what ever by applying heat to it


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> well I know you can work with fiberglass or fiberplastic or what ever by applying heat to it


its really thick fiberglass and idk ive never worked with fiberglass or any body work for that matter cuz i ****in hate it but apparently its where all the moneys at


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> james....positive attitude...thats assuming they cant and i have to run it everywhere and threaten lives in germany.....you know blah blah blah but this thing will be on before june or im going to kill someone


Hmmm road trip to Germany :laugh:


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

320hpBlackTT said:


> not even a little bit i think they will look like major ******* on my car haha.....well as much as i want to spend really haha im working all summer and well i dont have a gf sooooo my car takes the spot haha:heart:


I really liked these on my TT :thumbup:

I wish I had better pictures, but I can only find this one:










But since you don't want black wheels it's understandable that they aren't your cup of tea


Is your budget


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

black vdub said:


> I really liked these on my TT :thumbup:
> 
> I wish I had better pictures, but I can only find this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

$3,500+ to fit paint and install??:what: that's a :screwy: price tag. Glad I opt for a votex lip


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

buy my RSGTs!! They will look great!!:heart:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

313TT said:


> $3,500+ to fit paint and install??:what: that's a :screwy: price tag. Glad I opt for a votex lip


glad i sold mine :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm so wheels, yeah, about them, hmmm


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hmmm so wheels, yeah, about them, hmmm


yeah i need to figure this out i cant pick a wheel hahaha


----------

